# Another protein rating company



## Ironbuilt (Nov 11, 2014)

How does yours rate if its on here ? In the long run a quality and a little more non retail protein like from synthetek or other sponsors product are worth it.
.https://labdoor.com/rankings/protein


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 11, 2014)

Am I completely missing true nutrition on there


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Am I completely missing true nutrition on there



It specifically stated they were testing the 50 best selling protein powders. Odds are that's quantified by retail sales numbers. I doubt True would make that list, even though they are probably the actual manufacturer of at least 1/3 of the protein powers in that test. 

On a side note, has anyone paid for access to that site or any other for the full testing analyses? I'd like to read the full rundown and get a better understanding of their ranking and scoring system. It doesn't make much sense without more context. $150 a year for access to the site is pricey.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 11, 2014)

Those are the top selling proteins?

Never heard of some of them.

Not buying into this list either.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was also looking at the vitamins.  At least my GNC Mega Man Energy and Metabolism tests well.  But, I'm not paying $150 bucks a year to read the full report.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

LabDoor Wants To Shed Light On The Murky World Of Dietary Supplements

...Neil Thanedar wants to change that. A 24-year-old with an undergraduate degree in chemistry, he co-founded LabDoor in May 2012, and launched an online and iPhone application that rates from A to F (F being worst) the safety and efficacy of vitamins, energy drinks, and herbal supplements. LabDoor has chemically taken apart 200 products culled from the National Institutes of Health’s Dietary Supplements Labels Database which lists more than 7,000 brands.

full article here:
LabDoor Wants To Shed Light On The Murky World Of Dietary Supplements - Forbes


----------

